# sunray daysailer -need help with sail !



## sdpma (Jul 2, 2003)

I have a "sunray" daysailer . It is about 12-14 feet long , and about 20 years old . my sail is ruined and i need to find a new one to buy . if you have any info about the boat (because i bought it 2nd hand so i don''t know much about it)or other sites that i can try , please write back . thanks alot


----------

